# Laptop with hybrid graphics: Nvidia Optimus: No screen found

## gr0sshirn

Hello,

i am trying to get Nvidia Optimus work, which should be possible since version 319 of Nvidias driver package (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers).

I've set up my graphic environment like written down here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-959568-start-0.html

Of course I added the Bus Ids of both graphic adapters to the xorg.conf file.

Sadly the X-Server doesn't want to start. I get the "No Screens found" error message.

Xorg Log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [   951.627] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.14.3
> ...

 

xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout" 
> 
>     Identifier "layout" 
> 
>     Screen 0 "nvidia" 
> ...

 

Installed packages: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Vanilla Kernel 3.10.14
> 
> - x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers 325.15
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gr0sshirn,

Optimus is a graphics solution with 1 1/2 graphics systems.

Set up the Intel part of your graphics system first.  Only the Intel graphics can both draw the image and drive the display.

The nVidia graphics chip has no connection to the display - hence no screens found.  It can only draw in the pixel buffer.  The Intel chip is needed to refresh the display.

Once the Intel part works, add nVidia support.

----------

## gr0sshirn

The "Intel part" is already working fine - it's how I use my Linux since i got this notebook.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gr0sshirn,

Good.  Read  /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-325.15/README.bz2 chapter 33, for how to set things up without bumblebee.

The chapter 33 is from memory ...

----------

## 0xab

I just set this up last night and there really are far too few clear answers on what's going on.

Your configuration is fine. The problem is your BusID is incorrect. You only need one for the nvidia card, and it should be BusID "PCI:1:0:0". Note how X uses a different id format than Linux.

Don't forget that you might not have a working screen once you start X because the nvidia card might not be configured to output to the intel card.

You'll need to put

```

xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0

xrandr --auto

```

into your .xinitrc. Note that for some people the provider is called 'Intel' not 'modesetting'. You can always put

```
xrandr --listproviders > /tmp/a
```

in your .xinitrc, startx, switch to a tty, kill it, and see what the providers are.

----------

## iriomotejin

0xab,

Thank you, it worked on my Dell XPS.

----------

## gr0sshirn

Still no success.  :Sad: 

I already had the xrandr lines in my .xinitrc.

I changed the Bus ID format and tried to replace the "modesetting" driver by "intel".

Any more ideas?

----------

## rikkiz0r

Hi, 

I am having the same problem. Hopefully someone can help me out. 

Driver 331.13

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout"

    Screen 0 "nvidia"

    Inactive "intel"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Driver "nvidia"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Device "nvidia"

    # Uncomment this line if your computer has no display devices connected to

    # the NVIDIA GPU.  Leave it commented if you have display devices

    # connected to the NVIDIA GPU that you would like to use.

    Option "AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration"

    Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "intel"

    Driver "modesetting"

    BusID "PCI:00:02:00"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "intel"

    Device "intel"

EndSection

```

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 755M] (rev a1)

```

```

[  7488.166] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[  7488.166] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  7488.166] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  7488.173] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  7488.173]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  7488.173]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  7488.173] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  331.13  Sun Sep 29 21:08:45 PDT 2013

[  7488.173] Loading extension GLX

[  7488.173] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  7488.173] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  7488.173] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  7488.173]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  7488.173]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  7488.173] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[  7488.173] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[  7488.173] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[  7488.173] (II) Unloading modesetting

[  7488.173] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[  7488.173] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  331.13  Sun Sep 29 20:48:50 PDT 2013

[  7488.173] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  7488.173] (--) using VT number 2

[  7488.177] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  7488.177] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  7488.177] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  7488.177] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  7488.177]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  7488.177]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  7488.177] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey

[  7488.177] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  7488.177] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  7488.177] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  7488.177] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  7488.177]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  7488.177]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  7488.177] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  7488.177] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  7488.177] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  7488.179] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your

[  7488.179] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.

[  7488.179] (EE) No devices detected.

[  7488.179]

Fatal server error:

[  7488.179] no screens found

[  7488.179] (EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[  7488.179] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  7488.179] (EE)

```

```
emerge --info

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

        /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

Portage 2.3.6-r5 (funtoo/1.0/linux-gnu/arch/x86-64bit, gcc-4.6.4, glibc-2.15-r4, 3.10.10-1-ARCH x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.10-1-ARCH-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4700MQ_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2.0

KiB Mem:     7896916 total,   2777488 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 08 Oct 2013 11:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r1000, 3.3.2-r1000

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2.0-r4

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r4

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="git://github.com/funtoo/experimental-mini-2011.git"

SYNC_USER="root"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 apng bbswitch berkdb bzip2 cdr colord consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dhcpcd dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds evo flac gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu introspection ipv6 jpeg lame mad mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nouveau nptl nss ogg opengl openmp pam pcre png policykit ppp pppd pulseaudio python readline resolvconf sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff tools truetype udev unicode vorbis wavpack wext win32codecs xml xorg zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel ice1724 intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, SYNC_UMASK

```

----------

## Witos

See here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-959568-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

----------

